# Weed ID



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Clearing a old field, a few of this weed is in it. Any idea what it is?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Virginia bluebells......planted some in the flower bed around the house.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bill, you can dig up as many of those as you like and bring them to me for my woods trail!


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

Don't know why, but sometimes I think the prettiest flower is also the deadliest.

Might dig a few of those up and plant around the house. They are stunning in person and really stand out in that field - but only a few of them.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

